# Thawing Boston Butts



## cybergoon (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a graduation party for my daughter coming up next weekend. A few weeks ago, I bought a case of Boston Butts from Sams Club. I have 2 packages left (4 butts total, ~10lbs each) that I want to smoke for this party. I have them in the freezer currently. I am wondering how I should thaw them. I'd prefer to thaw them the right way to avoid killing off the family (most of them anyway). Can anyone who has done this give me any pointers? I assume the best way is in the fridge, but for how long? Do I keep them in the vacuum packs or remove them?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## alelover (Jun 20, 2012)

Best way is in the fridge for 3-4 days. Check them daily to see their thawing progress. If they are thawing too slowly I'll put it on the counter for an hour then the fridge. Check it the next day. Counter it an hour to speed it up if you need to. Never had any trouble.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 20, 2012)

alelover said:


> Best way is in the fridge for 3-4 days. Check them daily to see their thawing progress. If they are thawing too slowly I'll put it on the counter for an hour then the fridge. Check it the next day. Counter it an hour to speed it up if you need to. Never had any trouble.


X2


----------



## sam3 (Jun 20, 2012)

I do the same as alelover too. You should have no problems. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Don't forget the Q View.


----------



## cybergoon (Jun 20, 2012)

alelover said:


> Best way is in the fridge for 3-4 days. Check them daily to see their thawing progress. If they are thawing too slowly I'll put it on the counter for an hour then the fridge. Check it the next day. Counter it an hour to speed it up if you need to. Never had any trouble.


Sounds good. I will plan on throwing them in the fridge on Monday before I head to work.

Thanks!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 20, 2012)

Leave in vac-sealed packaging, but place them on a catch pan (cake pan or similar) just in case the package has a hole. Place in a warmer area of the fridge, if you know where this is...many of the modern refrigerators are warmer down on the lowest shelf away form the circulating fan, above the veg/meat bins. Double-packs can take up to 5 or more days to thaw, so get them out to thaw early.

If they come out of the fridge still pretty firm, and you have some extra time for it, you could bump the end of the thaw by placing the package in a sink or bin filled with cold water for an hour or so to take out more chill from the meat quicker, then continue with your final prep before the smoke. Check the thaw at least a full day in advance so you know what to expect and can change your plans accordingly. You may find that a day before the smoke, they are sill frozen, but can be easily separated. If so, you could dry rub, wrap in plastic and continue thawing, which will progress a bit faster when it is half as much mass in the package.

The last single pork butt I thawed (straight out of a -10* freezer) in the fridge was 8.8lb, and after 2.5 days (approx 37*) it was still partially frozen in the center.

Have a great smoke, a great celebration, and send my congrats to the graduate!

Eric

Gee whiz, I type slow! Just now say all the responses...LOL!!!


----------



## cybergoon (Jun 20, 2012)

forluvofsmoke said:


> Leave in vac-sealed packaging, but place them on a catch pan (cake pan or similar) just in case the package has a hole. Place in a warmer area of the fridge, if you know where this is...many of the modern refrigerators are warmer down on the lowest shelf away form the circulating fan, above the veg/meat bins. Double-packs can take up to 5 or more days to thaw, so get them out to thaw early.
> 
> If they come out of the fridge still pretty firm, and you have some extra time for it, you could bump the end of the thaw by placing the package in a sink or bin filled with cold water for an hour or so to take out more chill from the meat quicker, then continue with your final prep before the smoke. Check the thaw at least a full day in advance so you know what to expect and can change your plans accordingly. You may find that a day before the smoke, they are sill frozen, but can be easily separated. If so, you could dry rub, wrap in plastic and continue thawing, which will progress a bit faster when it is half as much mass in the package.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your info as well! I think I had better get them moved to the fridge on Sunday to be safe. I'm not sure how cold my vertical freezer is. I may move them to the top shelf of it tonight, where I know it's not as cold as the bottom shelf where they currently sit. I know my ice cream is much easier to scoop when I keep it on the top shelf, so moving them up top may get the process started a little earlier.

Thanks again!

-Marc


----------

